# Pfad vs. URL



## Ferenjito (7. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

Ich möchte in meiner Webapplication eine XML Datei mittels JDOM einlesen, die im WEB-INF Directory liegt:
Aber weder

```
SAXBuilder builder = new SAXBuilder();
Document doc = builder.build("/WEB-INF/file.xml");
```
noch

```
SAXBuilder builder = new SAXBuilder();
Document doc = builder.build("/file.xml");
```
funktionieren. Wie greife ich auf den aktuellen Pfad (die URL genügt ja nicht zum Dateieinlesen) zu.

Bin dankbar für Tipps,

MfG Ferenjito


----------



## clemson (7. Mrz 2006)

du musst vom root-verzeichnis deiner web-applikation ausgehend, auf die xml zugreifen...

was bringt er denn für fehlermeldung(en)? FileNotFoundException oder wie?


----------



## mlange8801 (7. Mrz 2006)

Z.B:

```
SAXBuilder builder = new SAXBuilder(); 
Document doc = builder.build(servlet.getServletContext( ).getRealPath("/") +"WEB-INF/file.xml");
```


----------



## clemson (7. Mrz 2006)

oder auch

```
InputStream is = this.getServlet().getServletContext().getResourceAsStream("/WEB-INF/file.xml");
SAXBuilder builder = new SAXBuilder();
Document doc = builder.build(is);
```


----------

